

Zerch – hyper local deal discovery app goes Live in Bengaluru (India) - zerch

Discovering deals and around from nearby stores around have become a lot easy now, with Zerch.<p>Zerch is LIVE in Bengaluru (India) for about a month-and-half. Currently, around 1000 offers covering 2500+ stores in Bengaluru are listed. In addition, there are 250+ exclusive merchant tie-ups where Zerch users gets special discounts. The app is available for free to download and is available both in play store and app store.<p>The next city that would get Zerch would be Delhi (NCR) region by July-end.
======
zerch
App is available for download at www.zerch.in/download

